# I sure is happy - New Van



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

Well we didn't waste much time I know :banana: .....
but we went and viewed a van and we now have ....... wait for it ....... AUTOMATIC vw caravelle .....mechanically sound (I hope) !!! It was well in our small budget and we have some money to get some bits and pieces done.  It comes with an awning, was cheap to insure  11 months Mot 3 months tax and best of all I can drive it no problem.

Cant wait to get started on it now and make it ours.........


----------



## marydot (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy new van, Herbenny!  Hope you have lots of lovely times ahead in it.:camper:

Marydot


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Terry for all your help  ...this just turned up and ticked the boxes, I think I am over the moon that I got an automatic as well. 
I cant wait to get out and about in it


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 23, 2013)

Well done, bet you're like a dog with 2 tails!
Xx


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 23, 2013)

welldone jaq pleased for you let have look at interior please


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Sue......we are both happy with it and yet inside it needs lots doing to it.

Terry there is no heater in it after being spoilt in the last van with the propex heater I might consider getting one installed or will just try and make do although its not on the priority list but will be eventually as I cant cope with cold......think we need to sort the bed out first ...I nearly broke fingers on the rock and roll bed, its badly damaged and quite dangerous.  
It seems daunting all the jobs to do, but still quite excited at the thought that I can now take off whenever I like ....now that I have free time.

Thanks Barrie ....will get some pics up 
your turn next,  I am still on the search for you xxxx


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 23, 2013)

{cue moosic)
Herbeeeeeennnnnnnnny! and she drove the fastest milk cart in the West ..... :lol-049::rockroll:

Well done both! Get some pics up quick   

Ooo! There's just been a huge rumble of thunder here :scared: :lol-053:


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

*Pics*


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

herbenny said:


> View attachment 15010View attachment 15011View attachment 15012



Yep it needs work ...it looks a bit grim at the moment, but wont take me long rip it out :wacko:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not that grim


----------



## mark61 (Jun 23, 2013)

Great news. Lovely looking van too.


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

mark61 said:


> Great news. Lovely looking van too.



Thanks Mark .......its got some patches of rust that needs sorting out but nothing to awful.  There are a few things on the last MOT advisory, but luckily enough a neighbour knows all there needs to know about these campers and the mechanics and has offered his help if we ever need it....


----------



## Smaug (Jun 23, 2013)

Great work. That looks like a 240v tubular greenhouse heater across the front of the seat.


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

That was a lovely van Terry ....great flooring too very practical for us.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 23, 2013)

That's what comes of trying to see the piccies on a tiny netbook!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Herbenny

It sure looks a lovely van, we hope you have loads we mean *LOADS* of happy times in it.

Enjoy, have fun

Cheers 

Lou & Terri

:fun::cheers:


----------



## carol (Jun 23, 2013)

Well done! And welcome to the small van brigade! Mine's a t4 if you've never heard me say that...ha ha :banana:


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

:lol-053::lol-053: we come full circle Carol tut !!!.......
Although small its the biggest thing I have ever drove......feel like I own the road :drive:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 23, 2013)

Wait 'til you're ready to take your HGV license...


----------



## carol (Jun 23, 2013)

herbenny said:


> :lol-053::lol-053: we come full circle Carol tut !!!.......
> Although small its the biggest thing I have ever drove......feel like I own the road :drive:



Must admit I would have something a bit bigger if I have the confidence to drive it. :wave:


----------



## Smaug (Jun 23, 2013)

carol said:


> Must admit I would have something a bit bigger if I have the confidence to drive it. :wave:



But that's it, it IS just a matter of confidence - in other words it is all in the mind. If you decide you can drive it, it will be no problem. Mrs Smaug used to drive our coach built LWB Transit Landliner when the kids were little, but now (30 years on) she no longer wants to try driving our current van which is only 10" wider & 3' longer.


----------



## lotty (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy New Van Jac :banana:


----------



## n brown (Jun 23, 2013)

that WAS quick ! congrats ! there's a special primer you could just paint the units,new floor,bit of soft furnishing,doesn't take a lot to brighten up an interior


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

n brown said:


> that WAS quick ! congrats ! there's a special primer you could just paint the units,new floor,bit of soft furnishing,doesn't take a lot to brighten up an interior



Quick ?? I know :rolleyes2:.....Hadnt even sent off the documents for the other van yet  

Would like to try and keep this one a bit longer than a year ......not like my other two vans. 

Its a joy turning them into something completely different as you know. 

Maybe I have a problem :lol-053:


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jun 23, 2013)

Well done!....So do you still need that loo?


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

Rubbertramp said:


> Well done!....So do you still need that loo?



Hi Mark ....most definitely !! will try and meet up with you soon.  
Let us know where you are heading or what meet and we will try and make it.  We should be out and about in this soon.....:wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 23, 2013)

bet you can"t wait to get away.:camper:


----------



## Flyboy (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice Van Kiddo 
Have Saved That Jar For You And am Looking For A Kettle As Well .:rolleyes2:


----------



## Deleted member 14127 (Jun 23, 2013)

That's lovely Jac - bet you can't wait to get out and about again.


----------



## herbenny (Jun 23, 2013)

Flyboy said:


> Nice Van Kiddo
> Have Saved That Jar For You And am Looking For A Kettle As Well .:rolleyes2:



Ta Steve....

I saw a kettle last week in an old junk shop ....it was just like yours, I was gutted he wanted fifteen pounds for it and I only had a fiver on me :sad.


----------



## Admin (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy "New Van" Day!


----------



## wee nellie (Jun 23, 2013)

*enjoy enjoy*



herbenny said:


> Well we didn't waste much time I know :banana: .....
> but we went and viewed a van and we now have ....... wait for it ....... AUTOMATIC vw caravelle .....mechanically sound (I hope) !!! It was well in our small budget and we have some money to get some bits and pieces done.  It comes with an awning, was cheap to insure  11 months Mot 3 months tax and best of all I can drive it no problem.
> 
> Cant wait to get started on it now and make it ours.........


 :wave::wave: have fun enjoy x:goodluck:


----------



## Wind Dancer (Jun 24, 2013)

Great news! Very pleased for you 
Make sure you get the heating sorted out for February - just in case there is another SF reunion!

:rabbit::rabbit:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well done Jac.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jun 24, 2013)

Wahey - just saw this...Jac, that's brilliant!!!!! I'm so pleased for you.  :banana::banana:

What a great wee van...you'll have some fab times in that. We've got to get some trips planned then! You'll soon make it your own, amazing what a bit of paint and fabric and can do. Kermit sends his love - to????? Does the new baby have a name yet?!!

Hilary x


----------



## herbenny (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning Hilary ...we are both up with the lark this morning !! 
Was too excited to sleep making lists in my head of everything that needs to be done.
I think the biggest thing for me will be going back to not having a heater......there is no way on earth we can afford the hundreds of pounds for a new one so will have to think of something else.

Hope to try and get everything else working today..fridge, water etc but not too bothered about the water at the moment.
the steam cleaner is coming out today .....its grotty inside:scared:.  When I think how immaculate I sold my last two vans this one needs a bloody good going over.....
Paul has got to get used to ceiling height ...he smacked his head badly yesterday.....I didn't laugh honest :lol-053:


This is the fun part of completely transforming it and of course now I can take myself off down the coast midweek if I wanted to. (well when I get brave enough) to go off on my own.

No name yet....the others came with names this one didn't ....hmmmmmm ???????


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning Jac...yes, I know just what you mean, it's very exciting getting a new van ready for the off. At least you've got a few weeks before the need for a heater really kicks in. Kermit needs a space heater too so I'm going to experiment with a bio-ethanol one like those that the brilliant Steve designs - I was well impressed with the one he had at Hawes. I have a large, heavy duty coffee tin I'm going to experiment with first, then if it works I'll make a bigger one from some commercial rectangular ducting that I got from a skip. I see WVW made one from a chimnea - wonder how that's performing?

I'm very excited at heading off down the coast again today - to do some more wildlife recording. Hoping to find some natterjack toads and some glowworms!

Have a lovely day! Hilary


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning pixies 

Steve's stove was wonderful. Does he not sell them?

You're OK in the summer, Jac, but you'll definitely need a heat source come the colder weather.

How about callng the van BabyBenny? :lol-053:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 24, 2013)

or benny ficial ,benny fit


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice van! :banana:


----------



## Ems (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like a nice van, its always good to put your own mark on it!  I'm in the middle of doing the same on my new van.  Enjoy the van, and have confidence, after the first couple of trips on your own you'll be fine.  Maybe we need a ladies meet then you've  got no excuses :lol-053:


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 24, 2013)

herbenny said:


> Ta Steve....
> 
> I saw a kettle last week in an old junk shop ....it was just like yours, I was gutted he wanted fifteen pounds for it and I only had a fiver on me :sad.



Great little van jaq, well done, no grass growing under your feet, are you looking for a special kette?, i have a whistling one if you want it? i can bring it to the stratford meet and i'm sure it will find its way to you, pass the kettle style lol xx


----------



## herbenny (Jun 24, 2013)

*Where to start ??*

Hi Jen ..thanks for your kind offer, I have got a kettle I just like really old fashioned kettles .......some women like shoes I like kettles :rolleyes2:

I fitted in some jobs today in the van ripped the carpet out ....bought some cheap carpet tiles and laid them. As for the rock and roll bed that nearly takes my fingers off every freakin time :rolleyes2::sad:......I will attempt to cover it with material (wished I had bit your hand off Marie) on that lovely material you had the other week. The bed will have to be replaced at some point its just too dangerous...my fingers are black and blue with nice big bloody cuts on them !!!

Sorting cupboards out tomorrow and I will see if and will attempt to add shelves :hammer: .......

Hippy doesn't call me mrs bogdeit for nothing you know


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 24, 2013)

the big cupboar d was for portaloo but have seen one with a box seat in and a flap up to make seats on other side of table and the box holds the porta loo


----------



## herbenny (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Terry ....

The bed is evil ...evil I tell you :mad1:!!!.  Its seen better days, there obviously a way of doing it but I just cant get it, or I haven't got the strength to do it but three times my fingers have been caught in between the two pieces I think I would rather sleep on the floor than attempt it again......I swore ***ing  docker:rolleyes2: :raofl:!!!! 

As for the propex heater will keep my eye out...they are good, would it be costly to fit do you know ???


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 25, 2013)

SHOULD HAVE TAKEN YOURs OUT OF OTHER VAN think someone on here not to far from me would have been able to fit it


----------



## herbenny (Jun 25, 2013)

oldish hippy said:


> SHOULD HAVE TAKEN YOURs OUT OF OTHER VAN think someone on here not to far from me would have been able to fit it



I wished we had now Barrie ....I couldn't believe when I saw how expensive they were.  Oh well we have a few months to play with at least before the minus-12 kicks in I hope .....:rolleyes2:
When we went to Stonehenge that year and us southern frosties coped with that coldest weekend, like yourself we didn't have heating in our van, you just get on with it I suppose.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2013)

runnach said:


> You could do all the fitting yourself, leave final gas connections to a gas fitter who has LPG ticket.



Nothing to stop you doing it all yourself, use compression fittings & test with soapy water once you switch the gas to it (Propex off to ensure pipes are pressurised) if it leaks at a joint, simply tighten it a bit until it stops. If nervous, simply get your LPG guy to do a pressure test on it for you.


----------



## herbenny (Jun 30, 2013)

In between work and family life we have worked none stop on the van and already you can see a complete transformation. 
We have ripped the carpets out, steam cleaned it, painted, rubbed, varnished, and polished every nook and cranny.  

We laid some darkish cheap but hardwearing carpet tiles and new curtains should be here next week. I have also removed the headlining ??(think its called that?) from the door panel and painted to make it more practical with the dog.

Next week we need to do some small rust patches on the body work and sort out some small mechanical bits then I think we are pretty much ready to go !!! 
Paul  is going mad because I have completely girlyfied it......wasn't meant to honest !!!

As for new bed and heating we will save until next year and hope we may be able to sort something out......

Its looking lovely and my best one by far 

erm I mean 'our'


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 30, 2013)

... and wot's wrong with a girlified van, eh? eh?


----------



## herbenny (Jun 30, 2013)

I agree ...there is too much testosterone in my life Marie .......I needed a girly girl ...... fairs fair !!!!
Anyway he can sulk all he likes ......ITS MY VAN !!!!:lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 30, 2013)

Van looks great enjoy it.


----------



## lotty (Jun 30, 2013)

Any pics of the revamped interior Jac? :hammer:
X


----------



## herbenny (Jun 30, 2013)

lotty said:


> Any pics of the revamped interior Jac? :hammer:
> X[/QUOTE
> 
> Will do Lotty ....I hope to get some on this week all being well.  I have enjoyed doing it and bringing it back to life ! now I have to give my girl a name !!!
> God damn it I mean OUR girl  :lol-053:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one Jac!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 30, 2013)

Chic(k)Benny?


----------



## edina (Jun 30, 2013)

herbenny said:


> lotty said:
> 
> 
> > Any pics of the revamped interior Jac? :hammer:
> ...


----------



## herbenny (Jun 30, 2013)

edina said:


> herbenny said:
> 
> 
> > Getaway vehicle?
> ...


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2013)

benetractor


----------



## edina (Jun 30, 2013)

herbenny said:


> edina said:
> 
> 
> > You mean for when I do my great escape from prisoner c block H ??? ..........:scared::drive:
> ...


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 30, 2013)

Paint it blue and call it Braveheart.

You could have tartan curtains


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 1, 2013)

runnach said:


> You would have to paint a bare bum on it, though :lol-053::rabbit:



Nah. Herby just does a 'moony' out the window :lol-053:


----------



## herbenny (Jul 1, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Nah. Herby just does a 'moony' out the window :lol-053:



:scared: was hoping you never saw me :scared:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 1, 2013)




----------

